# Xorg run as a special user



## miniqq (Mar 24, 2011)

How can I run Xorg by a special user like _x11. The system now runs *Xorg* by the user who start it or root. May I have to config the pam module? I see this from the OpenBSD! But I can't find out how!


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wonder why do you ever need that?


----------



## tyson (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wonder if it's even possible to run Xserver without root privileges.


----------



## adamk (Mar 24, 2011)

It is not possible to run Xorg without root privileges on FreeBSD yet.  For the open source drivers, it will require support for KMS.

Adam


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Does X11 not drop privileges once it is running?


----------



## adamk (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as I know, it does not.  ps should show you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2011)

My X.org runs under my user's privileges.



```
25405 theuser      1  44    0   880M 42580K select  0   6:40  1.66% Xorg
```


```
theuser   25404  0.0  0.1 13312  2060  v0  I+    5:32PM   0:00.00 xinit /home/theuser/.xinitrc -- /usr/local/bin/X -dpi 96 -nolisten tcp -
br -auth /home/theuser
```


----------



## adamk (Mar 24, 2011)

Interesting...  But I bet that Xorg is still setuid root, right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2011)

Of course.


----------

